# Bucks & Spurs Plantation in Dooly County Needs 1 Member



## Hoyt66 (Aug 28, 2014)

New Club Dooly County, QDM Big Buck County and top 5 for years.

2 Tracts 1- 427 acres of beautiful land, 1- 120 Acre clear cut

Great Road System

We have a small camp house with power and water and borders property. Campers welcome.

Total 547

Total of 7 members 

Term:  Present  - June 1st , 2015
Membership Fee:  $1850 includes hunting year around, I have a farmer next door that maintains all roads and plants all foot plots. Buck Forage Oats with Soybeans Next Spring
Membership is Not Transferable to anyone unless approved 
Stands…Member must provide at least 2 clubs stands for every ones use ( Ladder, Tower, Lock-On, Blind) 
Fishing 5 acre lake
40 Acres of Dove Fields planted
Pin in Pin out, No private Areas 
QDM Club....bucks must be 130" and at least 3 1/2 years old but prefer 4 1/2 years old.

Pm for more details


----------



## Hoyt66 (Sep 6, 2014)

Thanks for all the interest, all pm's have been returned.


----------



## Hoyt66 (Sep 6, 2014)

*Pictures*

Pictures of a Buck 2 years ago,  genetics are great


----------



## Hoyt66 (Sep 9, 2014)

*Showing*

Showing property this weekend and my farmer can show it to you any time during the week.


----------



## Hoyt66 (Sep 15, 2014)

*Members*

Showed to 3 members and all 3 joined. Looking for 3 more trophy minded hunters that appreciate a great place to hunt.


----------



## Hoyt66 (Sep 15, 2014)

*Pictures*

Stocked Lake







Future Plots











Hardwoods


----------



## Hoyt66 (Sep 15, 2014)

*camp*











Dove Fields


----------



## Hoyt66 (Sep 15, 2014)

*Pines*


----------



## Hoyt66 (Sep 17, 2014)

*Members*

Had another new member sign up yesterday, looking for 2 more.


----------



## Hoyt66 (Sep 19, 2014)

*Club*

Showing this weekend, if your looking for  all inclusive hunt this is it. We have it all. New club and everyone has joined that has seen it. 

All members big trophy hunters and love this place.

PM me for information.

Spots will not be open next year.


----------



## Hoyt66 (Sep 22, 2014)

Will take $1200 down for your spot and rest in 30 days if this helps, trying to lock these last spots up!

You will not regret it, we are planting Buck Forage Oats, Chicory and Clover this week.

We had trucks haul in Tons of lime and fertilizer this week!


----------



## Hoyt66 (Sep 23, 2014)

*Member*

Signed another member tonight, need only one more member to fill our team.

Thanks GON


----------



## Hoyt66 (Sep 28, 2014)

*1*

need 1 member can show anytime


----------



## Hoyt66 (Oct 1, 2014)

*Property*

Showing this weekend


----------



## SmcWho31 (Oct 1, 2014)

pm with more info please? How far from Savannah?


----------



## Hoyt66 (Oct 1, 2014)

2.5 hours I believe give or take


----------



## Hoyt66 (Oct 9, 2014)

Need only one, just hooked up Direct TV to camp, football, Big Deer Hunting, food and fellowship. Awesome times


----------



## Hoyt66 (Oct 16, 2014)

Still need 1 more


----------



## jerkthetrigger (Oct 16, 2014)

pm sent


----------

